# Chicago's Thursday Storm



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Here are some pics from Thurs storm that dumped 7+"


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

*And another...*

Good thing its the bosses truck...


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

*My first endeavour...*

Here was my first plow truck that I bought last year...

Nothing preety but, I thought it would get the job done.


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

*And then...*

Well it seems some local lady had other plans for me and my truck last year.

Just thought I would share with all of you.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Rgory said:


> Well it seems some local lady had other plans for me and my truck last year.
> 
> Just thought I would share with all of you.


WHAT happened to that poor Blazer s10?


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

A lady came around the corner and just smashed into it... I am just thankful she missed my nice truck which was parked directly in front of the blazer. The blazer never stood a chance.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Rgory said:


> Good thing its the bosses truck...


nice set up


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Should have kept that little blazer for tight spots. Especially good at really tight spots with that rear steering!


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*hahaha*

hahaha

:redbounce


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

Rgory said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here are some pics from Thurs storm that dumped 7+"


thats the best pic on this site!!! hands down!!!


----------

